# Can you adopt if DH a smoker?



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on adoption if you are a smoker? My DH only smokes outside and we are thinking of adoption after years of failed treatments.


----------



## angel dreams (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi

When me and my partner looked into adoption last year our local authority said we would not be able to adopt a child under 3 years of age as we were both smokers (we have both since quitted).  We also never smoked inside our house or near our child.  But saying that every local authority is different so it maybe worth putting in a phone call to your local authority.  

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Many Authorities will not place children under the age of 5 years with people who smoke.  
Will he give up? It would show SS that he was committed to adoption for sure.
OT


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, Thank You both for your replies. I think he would quit as he has wanted to for ages anyway, I think I'll contact SS and see what their stand is on ex-smokers. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

My husband was a smoker when our son was placed 2 yrs ago, most LA's will not place under 5's with smokers which at the time was not a problem because we wanted children aged 5+.

We are now half way through HS again for no. 2 and this time hubby has had to give up as they want us to have as big an age gap as possible between DS who is now aged 8 and the new child, the LA we are with want you to have not smoked for at least 6 months when attending approval panel, but all agencies vary and a lot like 12 months before they will even take you on.


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

My DP  and I were put on hold for a few months because they wanted DP to smoke free for a year, but every la is different.

Maccer x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Our area you couldn't adopt a child under five but as neither myself nor DH were/are smokers no idea about fine details.


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone, I wonder if SS consider nicotine replacement ok? Good luck to all of you with panel meetings coming up! I hope to see you on here with good news soon. We only finished tx  month ago so we have to wait a few months before applying. xxx


----------

